# garmin gpsmap 420 installed



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I found a gpsmap 420 at a great price on CL, the stock basemap has no zoomed in detail.  the unit accepts SD cards, so at the price I got it for, I could afford to get the garmin BlueChart g2, which was an excellent purchase... check out the shots...
mount location








st aug inlet


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good Rummy! Check Garmin's website for software updates for your unit if it's more than a few years old. My 545 had software dated 2003!

How do you like the RAM so far?


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

i got the latest update! it had version 2.08 on there, 5.05 was the latest, lol. I love the ram mount, I can adjust the mount in any direction and orientation so i can change it for how im sitting, passengers, turn it around while I'm fishing, ect.


----------

